# Agile Custom Shop Is Open Again!



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Rondo Music Special Order / Custom Order Guitars | Page 1 of 1

I sense a Pendulum 82730 in my future . . . or should it be a 92730 . . . ? 

[INSERT MANIACAL LAUGHTER HERE]


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

I feel like the first line of that totally says that it's CLOSED.



> *Special Note: Orders for September production are closed.*
> 
> *We hope to begin taking orders again for November delivery very shortly. *


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I feel like the first line of that totally says that it's CLOSED.



I noticed that, too, but I think it's a goof. Check out the "New Items" page--it's full of the custom stuff. 

Also, I just ordered a Pendulum 92730 and the order went through.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

I clicked the link again and that message isn't there anymore...


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

*Thank You!

Thank you for your order!*

Here is a copy of your receipt.

Order Number: 172370
Quantity	Name	SKU	Each	Total
1	Agile Pendulum Pro Dual Custom w/Case (Deposit for November 2012)	Agile Pendulum Pro Dual Custom w/Case (Deposit for November 2012)	$679.99	$679.99
Oceanburst Flame
Maple FB
9 String (+200)
Duncan (+80)
27"- 30"
Right Handed
Fixed 
Subtotal	$679.99
Shipping: Ground	$26.25
Tax Total: No Tax (0.00%)	$0.00
Total $706.24


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Very curious as to how they pickups will be accomplished. I ordered the upgrade to Blackouts, which was an option. But in order to angle them properly in a 9-string Pendulum, they will have to be 10-string pickups, and I don't think Duncan makes those. 

I have an e-mail in to Kurt about that and will let you know what he says. I suspect I will end up with Cepheus 10s (and a small refund).


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Wow, they built that pretty fast! Just got this in my e-mail. 


SKU	Name	Quantity	Price	Total
Agile Pendulum Pro Dual Custom w/Case (Deposit for	Agile Pendulum Pro Dual Custom w/Case (Deposit for November 2012)
Oceanburst Flame
Maple FB
9 String (+200);+200
Duncan (+80);+80
27"- 30"
Right Handed
Fixed

1	679.99	679.99
Product Total	679.99
Tax	0.00
Shipping	26.25
Grand Total	706.24
History
May 3, 2012 12:03PM: Order Received
May 3, 2012 12:24PM: *Ready to Ship*


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

Da fuck??? 

That seems off... 

I ordered a Pendulum in August and it's set to leave KOREA this Friday.

EDIT: You ordered the same exact color/setup as me except I got the 82728 with passives...


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 3, 2012)

Their builders are like John Petrucci, they can time warp.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

Do they have to shred to do it? Bc if so that's damn impressive to build the guitar, then shred on it to time warp back to a time before they'd built it somehow with guitar in hand... I feel like time should have imploded on itself.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Da fuck???
> 
> That seems off...
> 
> I ordered a Pendulum in August and it's set to leave KOREA this Friday.



I checked the "travel back in time and order 6 months ago" box. 

Actually, I got a follow-up message that said my deposit had been received and my order was in "special order" status.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> I checked the "travel back in time and order 6 months ago" box.
> 
> Actually, I got a follow-up message that said my deposit had been received and my order was in "special order" status.


 
Ahh okay. That's really weird though. Maybe it had something to do with the same hiccup that caused that display error on the page we noted earlier...


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> You ordered the same exact color/setup as me except I got the 82728 with passives...



I also ordered exactly the same color/setup as _*myself*_--i.e, the same as my Pendulum 82728. This is because they will look identical to my wife, which will lead her to believe that I have blown money on one guitar, but not two, thereby increasing my chances of surviving the "process" that follows all such expenditures. 

I learned this from animals that camouflage themselves to hide from predators.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> I also ordered exactly the same color/setup as _*myself*_--i.e, the same as my Pendulum 82728. This is because they will look identical to my wife, which will lead her to believe that I have blown money on one guitar, but not two, thereby increasing my chances of surviving the "process" that follows all such expenditures.
> 
> I learned this from animals that camouflage themselves to hide from predators.


 
Are you the guy that bought the 8 like last week? Bc that was supposed to be MY 8... But I changed to the passive one and they sold off my active one.


----------



## yellow (May 3, 2012)

what scale length would a 10 string need to be?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 3, 2012)

I so want a Pendulum 62528 for full 5ths tuning.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Update on the pickups: the only pickups offered for 9-string Pendulums are Cepheus actives. Their web order gizmo will let you select (and pay for) others, but that's just a glitch. No refund, but Kurt knocked the $80 off my outstanding balance.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

So you get to pay extra for cheaper pups? Fun. To be fair, I'm pretty sure the item description says EMG/SD only goes as high as 8. If not the EMG and SD sites do for sure.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2012)

yellow said:


> what scale length would a 10 string need to be?



Depends on your preferences/intentions. Sorry for being so vague but those are important pieces of info.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> So you get to pay extra for cheaper pups? Fun.



Nah, I'm getting the $80 back. In November . . . .


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> To be fair, I'm pretty sure the item description says EMG/SD only goes as high as 8.



I checked, and you're right, the description does say that EMG and SD pickups are available only on 6 & 7 string Pendulums. My bad for the excessive optimism. (In my defense, the Rondo descriptions are so inaccurate that I don't really read them! E.g., the maple fingerboard on my other Pendulum was described as "Maple," "Rosewood," and "Ebony" in three different places in the description.)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 3, 2012)

yellow said:


> what scale length would a 10 string need to be?



If you have to ask this dont buy one. It depends what you're tuning to


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2012)

Still waiting for the Hawker to be customized...


----------



## Overt1 (May 3, 2012)

sucks that stainless frets are only offered for the Hornet/Reaper models


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 3, 2012)

Overt1 said:


> sucks that stainless frets are only offered for the Hornet/Reaper models



Yeah, I actually had some back and forth with Kurt about that. I wanted 6100 frets in stainless steel. Neither option is available. I'm not sure why--6100 fretwire costs the same as the low-wide stuff they use. All the semi-custom shops seem to have these weird restrictions, though. Carvin, Warmoth, Agile, etc. It's probably all down to what machines they happen to have on hand.


----------



## shredguitar7690 (May 4, 2012)

Hey 2ManyShoes: I am receiving an Agile Intrepid Semi-Custom 92730 some time this month. I ordered it a while ago obviously, but I'll be posting a NGD with pics and a video or two once I get it. Idk when I'll be getting it but check it out when I post it. I'll let everyone know how it feels and what strings ill be using. I'm giving it the low C# not the high A btw. Hope this will help and maybe answer some of your questions some time this month 

Specs:
Agile Intrepid Pro Dual Custom w/Case (Deposit for May 2012) 
Tribal Purple
27-30" (+200); +200
Ebony Fretboard (+45);+45
Cepheus Active
9 String (+150) ;+150
Fixed
No Inlays
Right Handed


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2012)

So the price printed on the order page (in your cart) is the balance due, right? Ie yours will be 399+649, correct?


----------



## yellow (May 4, 2012)

i dont want one, i dont wana 9 either, but i was asking for information/reference. for the low strings, with the bass strings ud have to use, im guessing it would be at least 28.75" or maybe necessary 30" for standard tuning, but idk so i asked.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 4, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> So the price printed on the order page (in your cart) is the balance due, right? Ie yours will be 399+649, correct?



Yes, that's right, except that mine is actually $319 (counting the $80 refund for the Duncans) + $679.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 4, 2012)

shredguitar7690 said:


> Hey 2ManyShoes: I am receiving an Agile Intrepid Semi-Custom 92730 some time this month. I ordered it a while ago obviously, but I'll be posting a NGD with pics and a video or two once I get it. Idk when I'll be getting it but check it out when I post it. I'll let everyone know how it feels and what strings ill be using. I'm giving it the low C# not the high A btw. Hope this will help and maybe answer some of your questions some time this month



Excellent, looking forward to hearing your impressions. It will help (a little) to tide me over until November.


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 4, 2012)

EDIT EDIT: disregard my previous post. im an idiot.

can't decide between pendulum and septor now. i have a septor 8, but need a 7. don't know if it's easy to jump into a fanned fret neck if i haven't played on one before.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2012)

Guess who just got an email about his custom pendulum 82728 being done a few minutes ago... 

This guy...


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 4, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> EDIT EDIT: disregard my previous post. im an idiot.
> 
> can't decide between pendulum and septor now. i have a septor 8, but need a 7. don't know if it's easy to jump into a fanned fret neck if i haven't played on one before.



I was amazed at how easy it was to get used to fanned frets. The second time I played my Pendulum 72527 I had already forgotten about it.


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 4, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> I was amazed at how easy it was to get used to fanned frets. The second time I played my Pendulum 72527 I had already forgotten about it.



i don't play leads or solos, but i do a lot of rhythm and feel like fanned frets could at least keep my left wrist from stressing so much with a longer scale neck and wider fretboard. would you say that's true?

i am literally at my cart trying to talk myself out of hitting the checkout button.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2012)

Well if you're doing mainly rhythms a multiscale may not do that much for you in the way of relieving stress caused by a longer scale length as you're going to be on the side of the neck w/ the longer scale length most of the time. Big chords that span multiple strings might feel more natural though as a result of the fan. 

The reason I decided to go multiscale (and if anyone else has any different experience, please do post) is because I wanted better tension on my bass side with lighter strings, and I wanted to maintain a slightly smaller scale length on the treble side for soloing and the like so that it feels more like my 7 strings on that end.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 4, 2012)

I went multiscale to prevent retards from playing my guitar.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I went multiscale to prevent retards from playing my guitar.



See... I read a lot of comments like that on here. I have no problem with them, but I'm almost the exact opposite. Whenever other guitar players come over they always look at my guitars and when they see that there are no strats or les pauls, then look even further to see that there's only ONE six stringed guitar and now one of them has crooked frets... FUCK THAT. 

And I'm always trying to get them to play them just to see what it's like. They seem afraid as if something bad might happen if they don't get it immediately.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, I encourage friends to come over and play with my shit, and borrow my 7's for a week or so to gigure out if they like them or not before buying one but the last thing I want is some 48 year old with grubby hands touching my Vik


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah, I encourage friends to come over and play with my shit, and borrow my 7's for a week or so to gigure out if they like them or not before buying one but the last thing I want is some 48 year old with grubby hands touching my Vik



That I can understand. All my axes are production models. 

With the exception of a few project axes I've partially built and/or am having built. Those NO ONE can borrow.


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 4, 2012)

what i mean by wrist stress, is that when my hand is playing on the first few frets (for example) it would naturally want to angle outward (ie: fingers pointing toward the headstock) but instead my fingers have to remain parallel to the frets. that can be awkward and a uncomfortable on a longer neck and when i have to maintain pressure on the strings on a wide fretboard. so the fact that they angle outward slightly could help make it more ergonomic, i guess you could say.

also, string tension is a huge thing with me too. i hate how unbalanced it can feel on my 8 , as well as 7's i've played. fanned frets could help things feel more natural?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2012)

I see what you mean. Theoretically, yes it should help.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (May 5, 2012)

Basses... Someday...


----------



## Hollowway (May 5, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> I was amazed at how easy it was to get used to fanned frets. The second time I played my Pendulum 72527 I had already forgotten about it.



True, although that is a relative thing. a 2" or 1.5" fan isn't much. When you start getting over 3" it gets tougher though. That being said, like most other things it's just a matter of adaptation. Unless you go hog wild. Rondo doesn't really have anything that extreme, so it's pretty easy to stay in a reasonable fan and scale length.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 5, 2012)

GenghisCoyne said:


> Basses... Someday...



I keep asking periodically... 2 octave fretless bass w/ maple board ftw... And something OTHER than fucking gold hardware on a WEB.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (May 5, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I keep asking periodically... 2 octave fretless bass w/ maple board ftw... And something OTHER than fucking gold hardware on a WEB.



i think the day we see it is the day we see a 1.5k rondo guitar/ bass. i notice as they add options on there they gradually charge more and more.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 6, 2012)

Good observation. 

That would make a lot of sense though given the deposit/final payment system. Could you imagine? Pay $100 now and $100 9 months from now!


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 6, 2012)

Pulled the trigger... kinda scared. :x

Agile Pendulum Pro Dual Custom
Oceanburst Flame
Maple FB
7 String
Cepheus Passive
25.5" - 27"
Right Handed
Fixed

I figured I could replace the pups with BKP's later on. Also, since for some reason they don't offer fret markers on these I am just going to get some of those nice quality thin sticker sets and set them offset. Depending on how well those work out I might get some of the designed stickers like birds or something. MAYBE IN BLUE???


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 6, 2012)

Is BKP making fanned pups yet?


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 6, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Is BKP making fanned pups yet?



Not that i know, but on the Agiles they appear to be normal pups mounted at a slant, instead of true fanned pups.


----------



## rozetta (May 7, 2012)

I'm tempted to order a pendulum 9-string, but the site itself is confusing and has me worried.

Firstly, the fact that you can select different pickups on the pendulum 9-string, only to find out from here that the cepheus actives the the only ones available is a little off.

Also, the site mentions that the guitar comes with a case, but then says you must order a hard case if having this shipped overseas. Since I'd have to pay tax on the price of the extra case and it's shipping cost, (adding the hard case not only adds $65 for the case itself, but adds another $40 to the shipping cost, which will in-turn add another $30 in tax), I'd like to know for sure, since I don't honestly need two cases.


----------



## Severance (May 7, 2012)

Ordered mine earlier today so glad I waited and didn't order another carvin.

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 1 Agile Hornet Pro Semi Custom w/Case (Deposit for November 2012Agile Hornet Pro Semi Custom w/Case (Deposit for November 2011 $505.00 $505.00
Reaper Body
Flat Black
Black HW
7 String
Black Block
Maple Fretboard
Duncan Blackouts($+100)
27" Scale
Tone Pros Bridge
Stainless Jumbo (+100)
Right Handed
Come november all the local bands around here will have yet another thing to envy about my setup.


----------



## yellow (May 7, 2012)

ok so im guessing a 10 string would require at least 28.25" if not 30" if you're tuning low C# or lower. like 27" wouldn't cut it, right? idk so im askin


----------



## Jayd41 (May 7, 2012)

yellow said:


> ok so im guessing a 10 string would require at least 28.25" if not 30" if you're tuning low C# or lower. like 27" wouldn't cut it, right? idk so im askin



Everyone will have a different opinion on this and it is all somewhat subjective. 
Personally, I wouldn't tune to a C# or lower without a 30" scale, but that's just my experience.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 7, 2012)

Jayd41 said:


> Everyone will have a different opinion on this and it is all somewhat subjective.
> Personally, I wouldn't tune to a C# or lower without a 30" scale, but that's just my experience.



That's exactly why I ordered my 92730--that C# needs the full 30", IMO.


----------



## yellow (May 7, 2012)

yeah i figured 30" would be more common, i know they make 9's with a 28.25" too tho, but i guess it depends on the person. i had 2 diff 8 strings, and an 8 string in F# at 26.5-27" is cuttin it close even.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 7, 2012)

yellow said:


> yeah i figured 30" would be more common, i know they make 9's with a 28.25" too tho, but i guess it depends on the person. i had 2 diff 8 strings, and an 8 string in F# at 26.5-27" is cuttin it close even.



My 8 is 27"-28.625".


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 7, 2012)

rozetta said:


> Also, the site mentions that the guitar comes with a case, but then says you must order a hard case if having this shipped overseas. Since I'd have to pay tax on the price of the extra case and it's shipping cost, (adding the hard case not only adds $65 for the case itself, but adds another $40 to the shipping cost, which will in-turn add another $30 in tax), I'd like to know for sure, since I don't honestly need two cases.



it seems that the part of the text that says you must order a case if overseas is just copy and paste from all other guitar listings. it specifically notes in the specs of the pendulum listing that it comes with a case.

so no, you don't have to add one to the cart. it's already included.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 7, 2012)

How are all the peeps wanting 9s and 10s gonna tune? I've seen some odd tunings from time to time that seem to have repeating strings. Not the same pitch in different octaves but literally multiple strings tuned to the same pitch in the same octave. Depending on the setup it may not require a super long scale length.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> How are all the peeps wanting 9s and 10s gonna tune? I've seen some odd tunings from time to time that seem to have repeating strings. Not the same pitch in different octaves but literally multiple strings tuned to the same pitch in the same octave. Depending on the setup it may not require a super long scale length.



My 9 will be:

e .009 (or .0095)
B .012
G .015
D .026
A .034
E .046
B .060
F# .080

a.k.a., Meshuggah up a ½ step.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 7, 2012)

Yea then the scale sounds bout right for you. I figure most folks would be doing some standard/drop tuning, but once they get so high in number I'm always curious if people do something else.

The idea of a 10 string sounds so cool to me, but I cant help but think I'd probably end up using it like several instruments jammed into one. I already "kind of" do that with the 8.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 7, 2012)

UPS just dropped off my 8 a minute ago. Geez, what a club this neck is! I'm nervous about my 9 now. What was I thinking? 

Actually, I'm kidding. It is a bit hefty, but it's no more uncomfortable than my 7 was the first time a played it. Can't wait to get home and plug it in.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 7, 2012)

Yea the necks are a tad thicker than an Ibby. I find it's actually kind of nice for chording, though. I have a lot of 7s w/ REALLY thin necks and while theyr'e fast as all hell for soloing, I find myself struggling to get comfortable through long chording passages... 

Honestly, though... Someone came over and bought an Intrepid off me recently and told me that he thought the neck on that felt thinner than the one on his Interceptor 727. My guess is that it probably had something to do with the increased width. So you "may" actually end up feeling the same way about your 9 in comparison to the 8 which would be a pleasant surprise I imagine.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 7, 2012)

So whos gonna order an 8 string ghost? XD


----------



## The Norsemen (May 7, 2012)

Dammit I want a couple 727 Hornets!


----------



## The Uncreator (May 7, 2012)

How long does there shop stay open?


----------



## Hollowway (May 7, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> My 9 will be:
> 
> e .009 (or .0095)
> B .012
> ...



That's 8 strings!  you're doing a C#1 too, right?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 7, 2012)




----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 7, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> That's 8 strings!  you're doing a C#1 too, right?



D'oh! I meant my _*8*_ will have those gauges. My 9 string won't arrive until November, so I haven't figuged out gauges for it yet.

Pitches will be the same, plus a low C#.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (May 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


>





I deserved that.


----------



## Severance (Nov 4, 2012)

Bamp.

Anyone heard anything from kurt regarding there custom orders and the hurricane and such?


----------



## Vicious7 (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks like it's closed for a few months, was about to email him regarding the weather issue though.


----------



## Severance (Nov 4, 2012)

Vicious7 said:


> Looks like it's closed for a few months, was about to email him regarding the weather issue though.



I actually meant for when this last run ships. I ordered one and still haven't got any word I may shoot him a email myself.


----------



## Vikingr TIMMY (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah was wondering if the weather was going to be affecting his business out there. Think I'll put off risking the custom shop until Kurt's given an all clear.
Any of you guys ordering from the UK?


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm also waiting to hear on an order I placed in, what was it, early May?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 5, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> I'm also waiting to hear on an order I placed in, what was it, early May?


Same here.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 5, 2012)

Have any of you dudes got to physically play one of these Agile 9 strings yet? Ive played one a few times that a friend has and was really let down. The neck feels like a 2x4 with slightly round edges. There is also a string issue, depending on how you plan on tuning it. If you plan on playing any kind of dropped tuning you will need at least a 1.05-1.10 for your low string, even then tension sucked. The tuner hole had to be slightly drilled, but they were pretty small to begin with so not much could be drilled out.


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 5, 2012)

1.10 gauge strings were...too loose? What in the name of holy fuck were you attempting to tune to?!? 

I kid, what were you attempting to tune to/what was the scale length? .110 sounds like a fairly big string, even for 9 string tuning.


----------



## beutifuldeath (Nov 5, 2012)

Are these good guitars? What can you tell me about them? What kind of pickups are best for 8 strings?


----------



## iron blast (Nov 5, 2012)

Nayon should be able to chime in


----------



## crg123 (Nov 5, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> 1.10 gauge strings were...too loose? What in the name of holy fuck were you attempting to tune to?!?
> 
> I kid, what were you attempting to tune to/what was the scale length? .110 sounds like a fairly big string, even for 9 string tuning.



25.5" scale 9 string maybe haha? I think its normally around a .90 correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 5, 2012)

crg123 said:


> 25.5" scale 9 string maybe haha? I think its normally around a .90 correct me if I'm wrong



Holy shit, are you going for standard 9 string or a high A on a regular 8 string tuning?

People usually use in the range of a 90 to get the F# on that size scale. You probably need a fairly badass string to handle a low C#.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 6, 2012)

He had the 28.6" scale length...cant quite remember what his 9th string was. It was tuned E standard on the normal 6, 7th was a B, 8th was F (whatever standard would be, I play 7s), and the 9th was a dropped string. Everything we tried 
felt sloppy on it.


----------



## fabeau (Nov 6, 2012)

I just saw that there Septor 10 string available. *So much tempting*


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 6, 2012)

fabeau said:


> I just saw that there Septor 10 string available. *So much tempting*


if I got one I would get a 25.5 and tune it to narcio yepes tuning


----------



## goherpsNderp (Nov 6, 2012)

aww, saw this get bumped and thought people were getting their November shipped emails already. :\


----------



## Winspear (Nov 6, 2012)

MikeK said:


> He had the 28.6" scale length...cant quite remember what his 9th string was. It was tuned E standard on the normal 6, 7th was a B, 8th was F (whatever standard would be, I play 7s), and the 9th was a dropped string. Everything we tried
> felt sloppy on it.



Well standard below would be C#, dropped would be B. For B at that scale length you would need a .112 to achieve 19lbs tension which I'd call normal. If you like higher tension then yeah you'd need even thicker. Certainly not ideal to tune to 9 string range on such a scale length, no. So yeah I'm hardly surprised - 110 sounds big but it's not when it comes to tension in this range.
My 9 is tuned to Eb and is slightly longer at 29.25. That only needs an 86 gauge for 19lbs and is fantastic


----------



## MikeK (Nov 7, 2012)

^Good info to have. After playing his 9 it left me feeling like 8 string guitars are as extended range as I can enjoy playing while still being useable in a normal band setting. Strings that large sound like turds on remotely high gain amp settings lol


----------



## Winspear (Nov 7, 2012)

MikeK said:


> ^Good info to have. After playing his 9 it left me feeling like 8 string guitars are as extended range as I can enjoy playing while still being useable in a normal band setting. Strings that large sound like turds on remotely high gain amp settings lol



 I've never tried a 28.625 but it would be interesting to know the size of string that it can take, tonally. 
I've never tried more than 86 on my 29.25 but it's perfectly clear, I'd imagine it can take a 95 just fine at least. I certainly wouldn't want to use 100+ on anything under 30".


----------



## Severance (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I just got a email from Kurt saying that the weather is not the factor in the customs. They are running late because of factory issues and will ship late January.


----------



## asher (Nov 12, 2012)

Severance said:


> Well I just got a email from Kurt saying that the weather is not the factor in the customs. They are running late because of factory issues and will ship late January.



From the run in May?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 13, 2012)

iron blast said:


> Nayon should be able to chime in



I am obviously not NaYoN, but:

I have played both of NaYoN's 9 strings: the one from the original run with one pickup and a natural finish body and also the neck-thru one with a kahler trem and 2 pickups. Those are my only experiences with 9 strings but I have got to say, they played much better than expected. Sure, the necks are freakishly wide...but that is expected from a 9 STRING. The neck profiles felt similar to my Intrepid Pro 828 one both of them and they played pretty damn good. I prefer the neck-thru one mainly because I like neck-thru construction and the neck did feel surprisingly good and fast. Overall, they are not bad guitars at all and they are a price you cannot beat. They also handled NaYoN/Carthage's freakishly low tuning (Ab Eb Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb) very very well.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 13, 2012)

asher said:


> From the run in May?


Hope not.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Nov 14, 2012)

Spoke with Kurt and SOME orders are on time, some are delayed. Mine is only delayed till next month, so it might just depend on what point in May you placed the order.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 17, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> Spoke with Kurt and SOME orders are on time, some are delayed. Mine is only delayed till next month, so it might just depend on what point in May you placed the order.


Well he told me towards the end of October that mine should be ready near the end of November or the beginning of December.

I'm contemplating whether or not to contact him to ask if there has been any further delays but I don't want to be a bother.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 17, 2012)

They might not have the tools to work with SS frets. They are a lot more difficult to cut and will mangle your clippers.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 18, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> They might not have the tools to work with SS frets. They are a lot more difficult to cut and will mangle your clippers.


I'm guessing...wrong thread?


----------



## goherpsNderp (Nov 19, 2012)

yeah i always feel like im a pain in the butt emailing kurt often. so i only do it if im dying for info.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 19, 2012)

goherpsNderp said:


> yeah i always feel like im a pain in the butt emailing kurt often. so i only do it if im dying for info.


But what if...

I'm always dying for info.

I can't wait for more strings man!


----------



## cgraci (Nov 20, 2012)

Omg I though I was the only one who got delayed. Kurt said I gotta wait until january


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 21, 2012)

cgraci said:


> Omg I though I was the only one who got delayed. Kurt said I gotta wait until january


Same here. Just heard from him today.

Although I can't say I'm happy about it I realize it's not like it's good for them to delay it so they're probably not happy about it either.

All these delays are making my anticipation go through the roof.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Dec 1, 2012)

Hell yeah!

My Pendulum turned out to be ready on time so it shipped today!

CAN!NOT!WAIT!TOO!EXCITED!


----------

